# Can I drink alcohol?



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi, 
I seem to have a 'fear' of getting drunk now, I haven't touched alcohol in about 15 months, it use to be my favourite thing to do on a Friday or a Saturday and I miss it so much, I see everyone else out and having what looks like an amazing time and I'm just here doing nothing. It makes me feel quite depressed, I'm worried that if I drink I will lose my mind or the next day it will make me feel 100x worse, I feel like I've come out of the worst of my DP but it's still there, I'm just so fucking BORED. 
I know if I had a sip of beer I'd probably have a panic attack, so what's the point? I just want the old me back, I was such a happy person, I'd never felt depressed for more than about 10 minutes before all this bullshit! Can anyone relate? will I lose my mind if I drink? I know life isn't just about beer but I just want to have a good time and I feel like I'm missing out on what could be some of the best times of my life? fuck knows.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

You won't lose your mind if you drink some Alcohol lol.. Ask yourself, why should you be afraid of alcohol anyways?

edit:

On the next-day part, if you drink WAY TOO MUCH you will always have a shitty next day, same goes for DP, don't drink too much, and too much i mean 'Not being able to walk while drunk' With normal sense and moderation you will be more than fine.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

I may have well have written that myself because I relate to all of it! I too had a 'fear' of drinking, it started because I lost a part of myself when I got ill, was prescribed drugs which recommended no alcohol, and it sort of developed from there, for similar reasons to you describing such as fear of 'losing your mind', 'having a panic attack' or merely not enjoying the experience anymore. That, coupled with a fear of social situations (because they are such a struggle) means that many of us probably eliminate the Friday night piss up from our lives completely- you're not alone.

However, as my confidence grew after about a year and a half I decided to try a little alcohol. My first experience was not pleasant. I came over feeling really ill and 'not here'. Howevever you may be different.

Eventually though, I tried it again and felt immediately tipsy and happy (in good company that I trusted and made me happy even without booze).. after that I was not afraid of it and will occassionally have a feww too many! If I'm being honest, it actually makes me feel MORE here and MORE 'normal' now!







However I think you should get to that point where you feel strong enough and confident enough first.

I would also recommend not having beer, but something more 'pure', spirits maybe? Although I'm ok with wine. Beer still makes me feel like nothing on earth after just a mouthful where as before I used to love it. Don't ask why- another one of those unanswerable questions to add to the list.


----------



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies they helped a lot especially yours busybee.
TheStarter - I think I'm worried it will make me lose my mind because I feel like I need to be in control of myself all the time and I don't know how I'd react to not feeling in control, I know it's common to feel like you're going to lose control with anxiety and that's what I feel alot of the time.
slopmypop - I'm scared to even have a sip of alcohol, I don't want to go and get shitfaced drunk like I use too, I just want to be able to relax and do what most people around me do really.

Cheers everyone


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

There is only one way to find out how it goes..


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Getting drunk is probably not a good idea. Is one or two drinks ok? Maybe maybe not, depends on you. It's diferent for everyone. If yore on medications certainly it's important to follow those guidelines, if that's the case you really should at least ask a
pharmacist if not your dr first. If you dot have family history of addiction, and you were ok with it before, it's up to you. There are people here for whom alcohol has significantly made their dp worse, some not. There are risks, but it's up to you. Have to decide if the feeling of a buz is worth risking an increase in symptoms


----------

